# Apple tue l'occasion?



## Icloud92 (19 Octobre 2020)

Bonjour j'ai actuellement un Iphone Xs 64 Go gris sidéral, acheté en mai 2020, avec la sortie des iphones 12, l'iphone 11 passes à 690€ et bien je trouve que l'occasion à vraiment prix une belle claque.
J'essaie de vendre mon téléphone 550€ qui en somme et un très bon prix au vue de l’appareil, mais j'ai des propositions à 450€ ce qui fait une perte de 30%, je me suis donc fait une réflexion ou l’occasion sur apple n'est plus si rentable que ca. Une perte sèche de 200€ alors que le téléphone n'a même pas 6 mois. En faite la plupart des consommateurs ne comparent pas les sepcs des iphones mais juste les versions qui passent. Finalement je garde mon téléphone sauf si bien entendu je le vends 550€ et quand je changerai, je le donnerai à ma fille.

Vous en pensez quoi, apple n'ai plus rentable en occasion, ou c'est un effet de covid-19?


----------



## ericse (19 Octobre 2020)

Bonjour,
Comme pour les voitures, la plus grosse perte est au début... compare le prix d'un iPhone et d'un Android à 4 ans et tu sera convaincu que les iPhones sont toujours une valeur sure


----------



## Icloud92 (19 Octobre 2020)

Je connais personne qui revends ca voiture 6 mois à 1 an après son achat, surtout quand tu lâches 35.000€ voir plus. 

Android tu achètes déjà moins chère, donc même si à la vente tu vends plus bas la différente sera moindre à rajouter. La je trouve que apple fait déjà un bon de 100€ sur l'iphone 12 par rapport au 11.


----------



## ScapO (19 Octobre 2020)

Icloud92 a dit:


> Je connais personne qui revends ca voiture 6 mois à 1 an après son achat, surtout quand tu lâches 35.000€ voir plus.


Slt,
il n'empêche que la décote est bien là...


----------



## Icloud92 (19 Octobre 2020)

ScapO a dit:


> Slt,
> il n'empêche que la décote est bien là...


je ne dis pas le contraire, mais je trouve quelle deviens plus importante au fil des ans chez apple et que les prix continuent à augmenter.


----------



## Neyres (19 Octobre 2020)

Lorsque tu achètes ton iPhone en pensant le revendre rapidement, alors il faut prendre différents en compte.
-La capacité de ton iPhone... les 64 Gb n'ont pas la faveur des gens. Que cela soit à tort ou à raison, une capacité d'entrée de gamme ne favorise pas la revente.
-Le contexte. Revendre un iPhone au moment de l'annonce de la sortie d'un nouveau modèle est une erreur. Il y a beaucoup plus d'offres en ce moment. Tout le monde veut changer. Beaucoup d'offres , une demande qui stagne, et les prix chutes.


----------



## Icloud92 (19 Octobre 2020)

Oui tout à fait je n'avais pas prix en compte ce paramètre. mais à quelle date vendre? avant, après?


----------



## Neyres (19 Octobre 2020)

Une fois le rush retombé, les délais sur l'Apple Store revenus à la normale, un iPhone en parfait état, avec facture, boite, accessoires etc, se revends très bien.


----------



## Icloud92 (19 Octobre 2020)

Ok merci du conseils, je vais attendre.


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Octobre 2020)

Pour ce qui est des voitures, beaucoup de gens les gardaient 6 mois, puis les faisaient reprendre par le concessionnaire contre une neuve, en payant la différence. Depuis la généralisation du leasing, cette pratique a diminué, du moins pour ce qui concerne l'achat, parce que l'échange tous les 6 mois perdure toujours.

Après, pour ton iPhone, c'est vrai qu'un Xs en 64 Go, c'est moins glamour qu'en 256 ou 512 Go, cela dit, un téléphone, c'est comme une voiture : si tu veux perdre le moins possible dessus, il faut le garder longtemps, voire jusqu'au bout si tu es soigneux.

Mon Xs 256 Go m'a coûté (avec la coque cuir Apple) plus de 1300 € (je l'ai acheté à sa sortie, il remplaçait un 6s acheté d'occasion), mais vu ses qualités, j'attendrais au moins qu'il ne supporte plus les mises à jour d'iOS pour le changer.

Bon, il est vrai que je suis un utilisateur plutôt atypique, vu que pour l'essentiel, mon téléphone me sert … À téléphoner, quelques soient les qualités de son appareil photo, il n'égalera pas celles de mon Nikkon, et son zoom 2x (10x en numérique) ne me permettra jamais d'égaler le zoom 60x (120x en numérique) du dit Nikkon, quant à son "grand angle", il ne fait pas le poids face à celui du Nikkon (et je ne parle même pas du reste de ce que peut faire un vrai appareil photo comparativement à un téléphone)..


----------



## Icloud92 (19 Octobre 2020)

Je pense être aussi dans cette optique là à le garder jusqu'à la mort ou jusqu'à qu'un iphone m'emballe vraiment, là le 12 je ne le trouve pas ouf du tout, mais c'est mon point de vue.


----------



## ericse (19 Octobre 2020)

Icloud92 a dit:


> Android tu achètes déjà moins chère, donc même si à la vente tu vends plus bas la différente sera moindre à rajouter.


LoL un Android de 4 ans est la plupart du temps déjà obsolète et n’accepte pas la dernière version de l’OS, contrairement à un iPhone. Ça n’empêche pas de l’utiliser, mais pour la revente c’est un gros handicap !


----------



## Icloud92 (19 Octobre 2020)

C'est vrai aussi que L'os est mieux pris en charge sur apple


----------



## Sly54 (19 Octobre 2020)

Icloud92 a dit:


> Vous en pensez quoi, apple n'ai plus rentable en occasion, ou c'est un effet de covid-19?


C'est aussi un effet de "j'achète en 2020 un tél de 2018". Et on sait aussi qu'à la sortie d'un nouvel iPhone, la cote de tous les anciens iPhone diminue. Il vaut mieux vendre en septembre qu'en octobre…


----------



## Icloud92 (19 Octobre 2020)

ce midi j'en discutais au boulot et un collègue me dit de le garder et de prendre le 11 ou 12 et quand je voudrais vendre soient l'un ou l'autre j'aurais le XS le temps de ma transition, vraiment une bonne réflexion.


----------



## MrTom (19 Octobre 2020)

Icloud92 a dit:


> Je connais personne qui revends ca voiture 6 mois à 1 an après son achat, surtout quand tu lâches 35.000€ voir plus.
> 
> Android tu achètes déjà moins chère, donc même si à la vente tu vends plus bas la différente sera moindre à rajouter. La je trouve que apple fait déjà un bon de 100€ sur l'iphone 12 par rapport au 11.


Euh non il y a aussi des smartphone android à 1300 balles.


----------



## MrTom (19 Octobre 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> C'est aussi un effet de "j'achète en 2020 un tél de 2018". Et on sait aussi qu'à la sortie d'un nouvel iPhone, la cote de tous les anciens iPhone diminue. Il vaut mieux vendre en septembre qu'en octobre…


Et il ne vaut mieux pas acheter en mai alors que les suivants arrivent à l'automne...


----------



## Sly54 (19 Octobre 2020)

MrTom a dit:


> Et il ne vaut mieux pas acheter en mai


Sell in May and go away…
Ah non, ça n'est pas le même type d'achat


----------



## white.spirit (20 Octobre 2020)

Icloud92 a dit:


> ce midi j'en discutais au boulot et un collègue me dit de le garder et de prendre le 11 ou 12 et quand je voudrais vendre soient l'un ou l'autre j'aurais le XS le temps de ma transition, vraiment une bonne réflexion.


Hier soir je discutais au bar et mon pote me dit que plus t'achètes, plus ça te coûte 
C'est sarcastique, mais ce n'est pas méchant, je t'assure. En toute logique, si tu continues à utiliser ce valeureux iPhone Xs qui tient la route à tes yeux, pas un rond de plus quittera ton porte-monnaie.

Pour le marché de l'occasion, c'est indéniable. Apple lançait jadis 1 seul nouvel iPhone par an, chaque fois le top de la gamme. Restaient au catalogue des iPhones de 1 voire 2 ans, relativement chers (puisque que vendus neufs) laissant la place aux modèles d'occasions identiques, toujours dans le coup aux yeux de n'importe quel acheteur, puisqu'encore au catalogue d'Apple, mais un peu moins cher, donc intéressants. Les déclinaisons tailles normale/plus n'ont pas trop changé le schéma.
Mais en 2020, ce sont 5 modèles qui sortent (le SE et les 12). Si le SE 2020 n'existait pas, peut-être que ton Xs aurait plus de succès sur le marché. Les milieux de gammes ont des processeurs au top, consommant peu, même avec les nouveaux iOS hyper gourmands (alors que les anciens modèles moins "optimisés" prennent une claque sur l'autonomie à chaque mise-à-jour iOS).

On ne peut pas être à la fois raisonnable (ou conservateur) et spéculateur.
Soit tu cours contamment après la nouveauté et il faut en payer le prix, vendre pile au bon moment, passer 1 mois (voire 2 si Apple est en retard) à attendre avec un "vieux téléphone pourri" de remplacement...
Soit tu fais un achat raisonnable, en l'amortissant sur 4 ans sams te faire de noeuds au cerveau (et personnellement, j'attends très prudemment les retours d'expérience à chaque màj d'iOS, acceptant de ne plus les faire si la performance de l'iPhone pourrait être dégradée de quelque manière que ce soit).


----------



## Icloud92 (20 Octobre 2020)

Très bonne analyse et ca me fait réfléchir, merci!


----------



## Neyres (20 Octobre 2020)

Je faisait hier un tour sur un site Suisse de l'occasion. 
Le nombre de iPhone 11 Pro est très important. Le prix ont légèrement baissé, mais l'offre est impressionnante .
La section iPhone est saturée d'offres à plus de 800.-- . Rare sont les iPhone proposés à moins de 300.--.
Du coups j'ai mis en vente des "vieux" iPhone 8, X et 7.
L'ironie est que ces "vieux" iPhone se vendent très bien en cette période et même en dessus de leur valeurs. Ces "vieux" iPhone paraissent donné en comparaison des 11 Pro affichés à des prix très élevé.
Donc si ce n'est pas le moment de revendre des 11 ou XS ou Xr, c'est le moment de vendre des iPhone moins récents.


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Octobre 2020)

Quant aux "Androïd", le principal problème, c'est qu'en dehors des modèles estampillés "Google" (et peut-être "Samsung"), c'est que même les mises à jour de sécurités tu n'es pas certain de les avoir, il faut pour ça que le constructeur se donne la peine de les mouliner à sa sauce, et visiblement, beaucoup pensent que ça ne vaut pas le coup qu'ils dépensent des frais pour "si peu".

D'ailleurs, Androïd, c'est Google, et il est bien connu que, si pour Apple, l'utilisateur est le "client", pour Google, il n'est que le "produit", les "clients" étant les publicitaires à qui Google revend les informations sur ses utilisateurs !


----------



## Icloud92 (20 Octobre 2020)

Moi je retournerai chez google quand ils donneront les téléphones gratuitement sachant que l'on leur rapporte de l'argent.


----------



## Macounette (20 Octobre 2020)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Quant aux "Androïd", le principal problème, c'est qu'en dehors des modèles estampillés "Google" (et peut-être "Samsung"), c'est que même les mises à jour de sécurités tu n'es pas certain de les avoir,


Samsung pas justement, mais OnePlus est une de ces marques qui sortent très vite les mises à jour de sécurité.


----------



## ericse (20 Octobre 2020)

Macounette a dit:


> Samsung pas justement, mais OnePlus est une de ces marques qui sortent très vite les mises à jour de sécurité.


Mêmes les bons élèves d'Android ne font pas beaucoup d'efforts : le OnePlus 3 sorti en 2016 n'a pas été upgradé en Android 10 sorti en 2019, soit 3 ans après...


----------



## white.spirit (20 Octobre 2020)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> D'ailleurs, Androïd, c'est Google, et il est bien connu que, si pour Apple, l'utilisateur est le "client", pour Google, il n'est que le "produit", les "clients" étant les publicitaires à qui Google revend les informations sur ses utilisateurs !


Rappelez-vous qu'Apple vend sans scrupule tous ses "clients" comme des "produits" à Google en collant par exemple un moteur de recherche par défaut qui enregistre tout et qu'il est peu évident de contourner au quotidien...
Alors la question des gentils et des méchants... ... Apple comme les autres, même combat.


----------



## ericse (21 Octobre 2020)

white.spirit a dit:


> Rappelez-vous qu'Apple vend sans scrupule tous ses "clients" comme des "produits" à Google en collant par exemple un moteur de recherche par défaut qui enregistre tout et qu'il est peu évident de contourner au quotidien...


Sans scrupules j'en doute fort, ils ont du longuement hésiter avec Bing et Baidu... 
Sérieux, qui serait capable d'encaisser le flux de tous les terminaux Apple à part ces 3 là ?


----------



## VanZoo (21 Octobre 2020)

Le XS reste un très bon smartphone. Il n'y a aucune raison de changer. 
Mais si tu changes l'année prochaine, forcément ton XS aura encore perdu de la valeur. 

En gros, il te faut faire un plan d'amortissement. Coût - revente de l'ancien / par le nombre de mois que tu comptes le garder (vu qu'on a des abonnements pour un tas de trucs, le coût par mois sera surement parlant)


----------



## VanZoo (21 Octobre 2020)

white.spirit a dit:


> Rappelez-vous qu'Apple vend sans scrupule tous ses "clients" comme des "produits" à Google en collant par exemple un moteur de recherche par défaut qui enregistre tout et qu'il est peu évident de contourner au quotidien...
> Alors la question des gentils et des méchants... ... Apple comme les autres, même combat.



C'est une question de rapport de force. Concernant le moteur de recherche, Google est quasiment en situation de monopole. D'ailleurs, l'Etat américain est en train de plancher là-dessus.
Pire que ça encore, Google est rentré dans nos cerveaux. Combien utilises la formule, Google c'est ton ami ou bien, tiens, vas chercher sur Google. Comme instinctivement.
A moins de développer son propre moteur de recherche, Apple n'a pas vraiment le choix tellement Google est implémenté dans les esprits. Et possède une telle avance.
Au moins, sur Iphone, Google n'a accès qu'au moteur de recherche. C'est le problème du consommateur s'il installe Google Plans ou Google Photos, Gmail... etc... ou Facebook.


----------



## Icloud92 (21 Octobre 2020)

VanZoo a dit:


> Le XS reste un très bon smartphone. Il n'y a aucune raison de changer.
> Mais si tu changes l'année prochaine, forcément ton XS aura encore perdu de la valeur.
> 
> En gros, il te faut faire un plan d'amortissement. Coût - revente de l'ancien / par le nombre de mois que tu comptes le garder (vu qu'on a des abonnements pour un tas de trucs, le coût par mois sera surement parlant)


Hier soir j'ai réfléchi, je ne vais plus revendre, je donnerai mon XS à ma fille et je prendrais le 13, quitte à Juste lui changer la batterie, elle donnera son XR à sa grand-mère et comme ça, j'évite le rachat de 3 téléphones.


----------



## shina (21 Octobre 2020)

Le problème chez les concurrents c’est android lui même… (et l’os de huawei n’est pas mieux qu’android). 
les samsung reste de très bons smartphones mais android vient ternir l’expérience, sans parler des mises à jour par exemple les s9  sortis de 2018 si je ne me trompe pas n’ont même pas android 11… 
quand on compare à Apple ça fait tâche, les iphone 7 peuvent avoir ios 14 mais un smartphone android sorti la même année lui n’aura probablement pas android 11.


----------



## white.spirit (21 Octobre 2020)

shina a dit:


> Le problème chez les concurrents c’est android lui même… (et l’os de huawei n’est pas mieux qu’android).
> les samsung reste de très bons smartphones mais android vient ternir l’expérience, sans parler des mises à jour par exemple les s9  sortis de 2018 si je ne me trompe pas n’ont même pas android 11…
> quand on compare à Apple ça fait tâche, les iphone 7 peuvent avoir ios 14 mais un smartphone android sorti la même année lui n’aura probablement pas android 11.


Je trouve aussi Android moins sympa qu'iOS à l'usage.
Mais les mises-à-jour me sont relativement égales; c'est à double-tranchant: elle a beau être compatible avec un iPhone, elle grève parfois trop la tenue de la batterie et même la fluidité, tout en apportant très rarement de nouvelles fonctions indispensables. Je me souviens d'ailleurs il y a environ 4 ans, les gens cherchaient même des 5/5S non mis-à-jour dans l'occasion. Et j'ai eu personnellement une ou deux expériences assez frustrantes. Je ne suis pas convaincu qu'il faille nécessairement passer aux nouveaux iOS quand 3 ans sont passés depuis la sortie du téléphone sur le marché (c'est à voir au cas par cas).


----------



## Icloud92 (21 Octobre 2020)

shina a dit:


> Le problème chez les concurrents c’est android lui même… (et l’os de huawei n’est pas mieux qu’android).
> les samsung reste de très bons smartphones mais android vient ternir l’expérience, sans parler des mises à jour par exemple les s9  sortis de 2018 si je ne me trompe pas n’ont même pas android 11…
> quand on compare à Apple ça fait tâche, les iphone 7 peuvent avoir ios 14 mais un smartphone android sorti la même année lui n’aura probablement pas android 11.


Pour les consommateurs lambda je pense pas qu'il réfléchit aux MAJ, demande au tour de toi si tes amis savent qu'il faut faire ses MAJ là, de base elles ont désactivé. C'est à l'utilisateur d'aller l'activer. 

Donc Apple ou Google c'est peut être pas les même MAJ sur la durée mais il ne te propose pas directement de les installés.


----------



## Icloud92 (21 Octobre 2020)

white.spirit a dit:


> Je trouve aussi Android moins sympa qu'iOS à l'usage.
> Mais les mises-à-jour me sont relativement égales; c'est à double-tranchant: elle a beau être compatible avec un iPhone, elle grève parfois trop la tenue de la batterie et même la fluidité, tout en apportant très rarement de nouvelles fonctions indispensables. Je me souviens d'ailleurs il y a environ 4 ans, les gens cherchaient même des 5/5S non mis-à-jour dans l'occasion. Et j'ai eu personnellement une ou deux expériences assez frustrantes. Je ne suis pas convaincu qu'il faille nécessairement passer aux nouveaux iOS quand 3 ans sont passés depuis la sortie du téléphone sur le marché (c'est à voir au cas par cas).


En faite Apple devrais proposer le libre droit de revenir sur le dernier OS.


----------



## white.spirit (21 Octobre 2020)

Icloud92 a dit:


> En faite Apple devrais proposer le libre droit de revenir sur le dernier OS.


Exctement ! Et on croise les doigts pour qu'ils ne vérouillent pas ça sur Mac aussi, quand la migration vers les processeurs Apple sera faite.


----------



## shina (21 Octobre 2020)

Là sur les s9 on ne peut pas mettre à jour vers android 11. l’iphone 7 plus de ma mère fonctionne parfaitement sous ios 14. 
Mes amis tout comme ma famille on a les mises à jour automatique  

En gros à un moment donné, si on ne met pas à jour on peut se retrouver coincé sans pouvoir installer des applications (pour android faut grand minimum android 5 en gros mais pour pas mal d’applications il n’y a pas l’info).

Est-ce qu’un samsung peut tenir 5 ans ? Clairement je penche pour le non, j’ai un samsung a3 2015 en stock et là j’ai essayé de l’allumer pour voir et c’est la cata complète. C’est sur que si un samsung ne dure qu’un an ou 2 sans buguer ou ramer c’est sur que les mises à jour ne servent à rien

La longévité est un autre problème chez les android :/. 

Apple pourrait améliorer drastiquement la partie photo car ça laisse vraiment à désirer vu le prix… dès qu’on zoome ne serait-ce que le minimum les photos sont dégueulasses, je demande pas à avoir la qualité d’un reflex mais y’a un minimum et là pour le coup samsung (et même hauwei) sont au-dessus on peut zoomer un peu sans que ça soit immonde. 
J’ai l’impression que les photos sur iphone pour que ça rende correctement faut que déjà la luminosité soit parfaite ce qui est très rarement le cas. 

Je n’ai pas trop à redire sur la batterie, ça pourrait être un peu mieux mais franchement ça va j’ai vu pire


----------



## ibabar (21 Octobre 2020)

VanZoo a dit:


> En gros, il te faut faire un plan d'amortissement. Coût - revente de l'ancien / par le nombre de mois que tu comptes le garder (vu qu'on a des abonnements pour un tas de trucs, le coût par mois sera surement parlant)


+1
C'est comme ça que je raisonne.
Mais garder un iPhone 1 an de plus permet aussi d'amoindrir cette mensualité car comme l'a dit @Neyres les iPhone plus anciens gardent une certaine cote, donc le coût mensuel a tendance à baisser avec le temps (plus on garde l'iPhone longtemps, moins il coûte cher).
Reste la problématique d'avoir un iPhone "au goût du jour" et techniquement correct. Même problématique pour la bagnole: en acheter une neuve et la garder jusqu'à la casse est sans doute ce qui coûte le moins cher, mais qui a envie de rouler dans une bagnole qui a 15 ans d'âge ?

Pour ma part,* je pense surtout que la meilleure formule (économiquement parlant) est d'acheter un iPhone de N-1*: c'est là où les affaires se font. Donc aujourd'hui un 11 ou 11 Pro, tout en revendant son iPhone de N-2 voire N-3.
C'est l'hésitation que j'ai: j'ai certes envie d'un 12, mais le meilleur calcul pour moi serait de vendre mon X (acheté non pas en 2017 à sa sortie mais en 2018 à vil prix: 730€ pour un 256Go à l'époque) et acheter un 11 Pro que je revendrai en 2022 pour opter pour un iPhone de 2021 (vous suivez ?).

Avant quand j'avais ma société, comme beaucoup dans ce cas, j'achetais neuf et je passais en frais, ce qui fait que quand je vendais, j'empochais à titre perso et ma variable d'ajustement était la TVA (donc finalement si je vendais 1 an plus tard 20% moins cher que le prix neuf, mon iPhone ne m'avait "rien coûté", il faisait même baisser mon EBE). Bien sûr c'est illicite, mais une pratique courante, ne soyons pas dupes.


----------



## Icloud92 (21 Octobre 2020)

Le PB aussi qui peut y avoir à trop attendre aussi, c'est que si le 13 coter chargeur c'est uniquement le magsafe ou recharge sans fil, donc plus de câble c'est de revendre un téléphone trop ancien par rapport à la suite de la vision d'apple.


----------



## le.tof (21 Octobre 2020)

C'est au consommateur de s'adapter, cela fait 12 ans que je suis sur Mac, j'ai jamais acheté un ordinateur neuf. La même chose est possible avec un téléphone. Maintenant à chacun de voir, mais cette course en avant continuera si les gens cours après la nouveauté, c'est bien dommage, car on se retrouve avec des produits de moins en moins aboutis, rapidement obsolète, et surtout une planète qui n'en peu plus.


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Octobre 2020)

white.spirit a dit:


> Mais les mises-à-jour me sont relativement égales


Je ne parlais pas des "mises à jour", mais des "mises à jour de sécurité", qui sont souvent "oubliées" par les fabricants d'androphones, ces mises à jour dont l'objet est de colmater des failles de sécurité !


----------

